

Popular Game Civilization Comes To Facebook - kloncks
http://mashable.com/2009/10/22/civilization-facebook/

======
maukdaddy
_sigh_ The last thing I need is another place where Civ can tempt me to waste
my time ;) They already have me on PC & console. I've avoided iPhone thus far,
but might not hold out forever.

~~~
unalone
I'm going to pretend you never said Civilization is available on the iPhone,
because I enjoy doing schoolwork and not being expelled.

~~~
misterbwong
Civ on the iPhone sucked away two weeks of my life. It's a great port and
reminds me more of Civ2 than the newer ones. I'd recommend the download on
your winter break ;)

~~~
m_eiman
In my opinion it's not terribly good - the are you can see it far too small to
move units in an efficient way, now I have to scroll around all the time. Or
have I missed how to zoom out?

[edit: I just started the game, and sure enough it's possible to zoom. _slaps
forehead for not trying it before_ ]

~~~
misterbwong
Don't beat yourself too much about that. I had the _exact_ same problem. Took
me a few days to realize that zooming was even possible.

------
rms
Good. The biggest problem with most Facebook games is that there is little to
no actual gameplay. Has anyone here actually played Mafia Wars? It's not a
game.

~~~
chaosprophet
Finally someone who agrees with me. I forced myself to play mafia wars for
about an entire month, simply to find out what was there in the darned game
and still I couldn't get myself to think of it as a game.

However, I don't think Civ would be a major success on Facebook. Most people
on facebook like playing games that are simple and do not require you to think
too much (ex: farmville). However, I'm still rooting for civ, simply because
I'm also developng a turn based strategy game for facebook and it would be
nice to see this category of games become popular on facebook.

~~~
rms
I've been considering applying for a job at Zynga so I've also been playing
Mafia Wars and Farmville. The latter is a little better. Both epitomize the
idea of click/reward perfected by the Diablo series, but the end game of Mafia
Wars is laughably boring, it's no different than the early and mid game.
Actual PVP for domination of control points seems like a straightforward
addition but I guess they don't need to mess with something so popular right
now.

I believe Zynga has publicly acknowledged that in the long run their games
will need to have more actual game play.

~~~
NikkiA
Country Story is more like Farmville would be if it had actual depth... but
then it becomes blatently obvious that the idea is simply a rip-off of
"Harvest Moon".

That's not to say Farmville isn't fun, it is, but I find Country Story a
little deeper.

~~~
chaosprophet
Most Zynga games appear to be rip-offs. Farmville was ripped from Farm Town,
and he recent Cafe world is almost a frame by frame copy of Playfish's
Restaurant City (in terms of general gameplay and graphics). Mafia Wars came
from SGN and Pirates and the Space Genre games both share the same backend as
Mafia Wars.

------
NikkiA
So, that's humanity finished then. And to think the 2012-ers were so very
close, just 2 years out from 'all human productivity ceasing and mankind dying
from starvation within 3 weeks'.

------
s3graham
Crap, I might have to finally give in and sign up.

